# ControlBooth breaks 100,000 pageviews



## dvsDave (Aug 27, 2003)

ControlBooth.com broke the 100,000 pageviews mark on 2pm EST!!

It's been a long road getting here since January 2003. A lot has changed (hopefully for the better) since then! We've extended the forums, added links, made the site searchable by google, added personal photo galleries for everyone in the forums, and answered hundreds of technical questions for all 243 members that have joined this site so far!!

We have some new things planned for the site, including a dedicated area for technical books, and possibly a terminology area (like a cross between a dictionary and an encyclopedia) 

All I can say is that you'd better stay tuned ;-)

Rock on,

dvsDave


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: ControlBooth breaks 100,000 hits*

Congratulations Dave. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TechDirector (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: ControlBooth breaks 100,000 hits*

Yeah Dave, thanks for making this site the best it could be, and a great place to learn new things everyday.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 28, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> Yeah Dave, thanks for making this site the best it could be



<center>To quote the title of a famous Bachman-Turner Overdrive song...

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet! :wink: 

I've got a lot planned for this site.. just you wait and see! </center>

But I really have to thank everybody who posted in the forums and every other member, because without you all... this site would just be another black hole on the internet... But thanks to all of you who have been there to help turn it into what it is today!!! 

VERY sincerely,

David Silvernail


----------

